# I hate people



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

So hubby dearest is covering some graffiti at a property we maintain for a realtor.. The house is covered in gang signs (again 3rd time in as many weeks)
He walks to the back of the property to see if they've tagged that (they did)
He walks back around front and sees 3 little  tagging HIS TRUCK!!!!!! He yells and they take off..

Seriously??? Black paint gang symbols all over the truck..

Oh and they cant spell either...

UGH!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sure their mothers are proud.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I cant believe people still do that!I would chase the little ****ers down lol,Couple years back i had my Rottweiler in my e350 van in a bad neighborhood i was gone no more then 2 mins to see 3 little kids about 12ish in my truck going thru my tools with my rotweiller just sitting there doing nothing,lol i was pissed.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Y'all live in some really crappy areas..........:sad:


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

My husband would have chased them down and sprayed them. I would have contacted the police and the realtor.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Its a crap neighborhood... What gets me is there were people all around that saw and no one said a word..
Its not the first time either... LOL I went to do a wint
I was standing at the front door unlocking it about 15 feet from my truck and I hear something. I look at my truck and theres some guy there unloading my tools..
I said "do you really think some skinny little white chick is gonna be here in THIS neighborhood without carrying?"
He said "fair enough... no harm no foul" and put my compressor down and sauntered away.
I was 15 feet away!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Yeah and all I was carrying was my cell phone..lol

 I live in the country... Don't even lock the door when we go to the store.. but drive 15 miles into town and it aint pretty!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> Its a crap neighborhood... What gets me is there were people all around that saw and no one said a word..
> Its not the first time either... LOL I went to do a wint
> I was standing at the front door unlocking it about 15 feet from my truck and I hear something. I look at my truck and theres some guy there unloading my tools..
> I said "do you really think some skinny little white chick is gonna be here in THIS neighborhood without carrying?"
> ...


LOL!! you live in HELLinois! You can't carry there! FWIW, I left McHenry County in 1999.....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!! you live in HELLinois! You can't LEGALLY carry there! FWIW, I left McHenry County in 1999.....


Fixed it for ya. :thumbsup: The criminals carry every day.....I'd be carrying too if I had to go in some of those neighborhoods.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!! you live in HELLinois! You can't carry there! FWIW, I left McHenry County in 1999.....


 lmmao yeah my folks live in McHenry Co. Im in Boone...
At the time I didn't carry... After a few close calls nearly getting cornered in a house alone Mebbe I do now...:whistling2::innocent:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Tell me your close call wasn't off of Rodney St in Rockford?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

First of all where she works is Chicago area the rest of Illinois is pretty nice and everyone HATES Chicago. You also CAN carry legally in Illinois but you really can't shoot spray painting kids. 

I have a Doberman in the truck anytime I'm in a bad area.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

The day 5 brothers said i can't carry is the day i said good bye.I will not be stabbed or shot for a $40.00 Lock change


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> First of all where she works is Chicago area the rest of Illinois is pretty nice and everyone HATES Chicago. You also CAN carry legally in Illinois but you really can't shoot spray painting kids.
> 
> I have a Doberman in the truck anytime I'm in a bad area.


I have my rottie but hes too friendly lol too many gang bangers wanna tango :gun_bandana:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> First of all where she works is Chicago area the rest of Illinois is pretty nice and everyone HATES Chicago. You also CAN carry legally in Illinois but you really can't shoot spray painting kids.
> 
> I have a Doberman in the truck anytime I'm in a bad area.



LOL! Lived there for 30 years. I was born in Woodstock, Raised and graduated in Marengo Partied in Huntley and worked the NW suburbs for 10 years. Escaped in 1999. Wasn't the crime that ran me out although i had my van stripped of tools 2X in the burbs, I stayed out of the crappy areas for the most part. Taxes, Corruption, Ungodly vehicle registration prices, Over-regulation, Real estate prices through the roof and the general un-gun friendly attitude ran me off. My brother, My folks, My grandparents and an Aunt and Uncle all left the same year. We sold our farm that was in the family for 100 years.

I was back at Christmas in 2013 and didn't hardly recognize the place anymore. Belvidere where we used to shop is pretty much little Mexico as well as Harvard. Rockford looked like the Ghetto in many areas. Traffic was horrible, Peoples attitudes sucked Ect. I'm glad i got my kids out of there when i did. 

As far as legally carrying and gun laws in general, The regulations still suck. I mean REALLY? A FOID card required for BB's or Pellets??? That's just nuts. You also can't carry loaded in your vehicle without a CC permit. They only passed a CC law because they where FORCED to by the feds and EVEN THEN the stupid governor vetoed it and it had to be overridden. Remember Illinois was the last holdout on CC.

All this said it could be a nice place WITHOUT Chitcago and WITHOUT the politics that go on there. What is it now? 4 of the last 7 governors have been or are in prison?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Tell me your close call wasn't off of Rodney St in Rockford?


 2 blocks away Albert St


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> 2 blocks away Albert St



LOL!! Seems like some of those Rockford neighborhoods are worse than Chicago anymore............


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! Lived there for 30 years. I was born in Woodstock, Raised and graduated in Marengo Partied in Huntley and worked the NW suburbs for 10 years. Escaped in 1999. Wasn't the crime that ran me out although i had my van stripped of tools 2X in the burbs, I stayed out of the crappy areas for the most part. Taxes, Corruption, Ungodly vehicle registration prices, Over-regulation, Real estate prices through the roof and the general un-gun friendly attitude ran me off. My brother, My folks, My grandparents and an Aunt and Uncle all left the same year. We sold our farm that was in the family for 100 years.
> 
> I was back at Christmas in 2013 and didn't hardly recognize the place anymore. Belvidere where we used to shop is pretty much little Mexico as well as Harvard. Rockford looked like the Ghetto in many areas. Traffic was horrible, Peoples attitudes sucked Ect. I'm glad i got my kids out of there when i did.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> LOL My parents live in Harvard (moving out soon)
> Hubby and I live in Belvidere (unincorporated).. Out in the country though 16 acres, We do a lot in Rockford but more so in neighboring counties as no one else want to drive the country roads.. But you are ABSOLUTELY right.. The town's around here have gone to absolute CHIT!! There are places in town that I will only send my guys to early in the morning when the "neighbors" are sleeping...Just sad what its come to


Yup, I agree. Wifey still has family in Byron. Brother in law runs the big car show there every year. Don't think they will ever leave though. They don't seem to see it like we did. Our old neighbor in Marengo is 88 years old. He has a nice split level built in 82 on 2 acres. Appraisal is around $275,000. _*His taxes are $9,000 a year!!!!!!!!!!! (McHenry County) *_My house here appraises for 300K on 5 acres and taxes are $2,100. It was a great place to grow up and i would LOVE to still be farming there but unfortunately the Chicago/Mexican invasion has ruined it.............

BTW, Do you go to Kirkland for the 4th? Best fireworks in all of Northern Illinois. :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Y'all live in some really crappy areas..........:sad:






No one in their right mind would pay the amount it'd take for me to live back east.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

BTW, Do you go to Kirkland for the 4th? Best fireworks in all of Northern Illinois. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Of Course.. They are GREAT!!
What about the Turkey Testicle Festival" ?? bwahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We work in Illinois everyday. My dogs are all trained for personal protection and they mean business.

We really don't have any issues in Illinois it's parts of Indiana and Kentucky that get rough for us.

Anything north of Kankakee in Illinois is a **** hole and I might add Peoria to that list as well. I prefer to stay south of route 70. Hard to beat the deer hunting though.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

I also left the Chicagoland area due to high costs. But you guys should really try being a bit more fair and truthful about Chicago and the state. In fact, many in the Chicago metro area feel that same bitterness towards the rest of the state. We often wondered how much better the area could be if Chicago and the burbs weren't subsidizing the rest of the state. Pretty easy to be a down state, low tax, county, when you know Chicago's there to pick up the tab. 


http://illinoistimes.com/article-9491-cook-county-helps-pay-downstate’s-way.html



> Downstate was the biggest “tax eater,” according to the LRU report, paying just 33 percent of the state’s taxes while benefiting from a whopping 47 percent of the state’s spending. Chicago paid 21 percent of the taxes and got 25 percent of the spending.
> 
> A few months ago, the highly respected Taxpayers Federation of Illinois published a study of state tax collections. Downstate paid just 30 percent of all the personal income and state sales taxes collected in 2009, despite having 35 percent of the population.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

In the late '80's Chicago and East St Louis were Sinkholes of filth. Doubt much has changed. My wife and daughter takes trips to the Pier area and love the shopping (unfortunately) but the outlying areas seem to still be rough.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> In the late '80's Chicago and East St Louis were Sinkholes of filth. Doubt much has changed. My wife and daughter takes trips to the Pier area and love the shopping (unfortunately) but the outlying areas seem to still be rough.


Cant speak on E St Louis, but Chicago has had some MAJOR changes since the late 80's. If you ever watch any of the old Chicago Bulls footage, you will notice the area around the stadium was pretty bad. Today that area is full of $500,000 condos and shops.

Many people dont realize it, but a few of the High Schools in the Chicago Public School System rank pretty high nationally.

Some areas are still very bad. But show me one big city that does not have sketchy areas. LA is probably the only major city I havent visited in the last 5 years. IMO Chicago is one of the best cities in the country, especially June - September.

People who don't like Chicago, are people who probably just don't like big cities. There's nothing wrong with that. The big city life is not for everyone and vice versa. I've adjusted to the smaller town life, but I sometimes miss the big city life, and really see us moving back to a large metro area before its all said and done.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> http://illinoistimes.com/article-9491-cook-county-helps-pay-downstate’s-way.html


I thought I read that in the Onion.


Nashville, Knoxville, Fort Wayne, Springfield Mo, Pensacola...I'm starting to see a pattern.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

*YEAH... lmmao*

So my guys went to that property that hubbys truck was tagged at for a snow removal for the broker... Its now a crime scene. Fatal shooting....


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I believe I woud remove that zip code*



PPPrincessNOT said:


> So my guys went to that property that hubbys truck was tagged at for a snow removal for the broker... Its now a crime scene. Fatal shooting....



from my coverage area. Just a thought.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> from my coverage area. Just a thought.


 
Just did....
was a really good money maker for us... BUT no amount of $$ is worth one of my guys getting hurt...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> So my guys went to that property that hubbys truck was tagged at for a snow removal for the broker... Its now a crime scene. Fatal shooting....



Yeah screw that. I'll stay where i am. 22 murders statewide in 2013 and about 1/3 where related......


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Must be why the area is improving. Attrition.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I really don't hate people i just hate what they do.:icon_rolleyes:


----------

